# ASUS C90 S - Grafikkarte Wechsel?



## opeth (22. April 2010)

Hej!

Ich habe da ein Problem und hoffe, dass mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann!

Und zwar ist mir vor kurzem mein Notebook kaputt gegangen- und nach längerer Fehlersuche und letztlichem Gang in ein Fachgeschäft, ist wohl meine GraKa (GeForce 8600M GT) kaputt.

Und nun zu meinem Anliegen: Im Geschäft sagt man mir, dass die GraKa nur in Verbindung mit dem Motherboard ausgetauscht werden kann. Das käme letztlich einem Neukauf gleich (da das Board alleine wohl schon 400€ oder mehr koste)!
Allerdings finde ich aber auf diversen Sites Angaben, dass das Notebook für "spätere Systemupgrades" gemacht sei. Oder auch: "Die Grafik, eine Nvidia Geforce-8600M-GT, ist ebenso aufrüstbar."

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll! Wenn das Notebook als Desktopersatz und aufrüstbar gebaut wurde, muss man doch wohl nicht das ganze Board austauschen um die GraKa zu wechseln? Oder doch?

Danke und mfG
opeth


----------



## Gothic1806 (23. April 2010)

Also fals es das Notebook aus dem Test ist Notebookcheck: Test Asus C90S (AK001C) Power-Notebook solltest du die Grafikkarte wechseln können da sie auf dem MXM - Format aufbaut . Hier MXM Upgrade Home Page oder auf Ebay wirst du sicherlich fündig .


Mfg.


----------



## opeth (23. April 2010)

Jo das ist es. Gut, wenn das so ist, dann werd ich mal schauen ob ich das hinkriege- sofern das nur ne Steckverbindung ist.?


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2010)

Muss halt mal schauen. Manche Kann man einfach "umstecken", aber auch da kann es schwer werden, da die nicht immer kompatibel sind. 

vlt hilft Dir dieser Thread ja weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ericom-1st-supersonic-mit-einer-8600m-gt.html


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

das handelt sich in der tat um ein MXM Modul.
Somit ist der Tausch der Karte entsprechend möglich.
Es gilt aber zu beachten: es gibt nur die eine Kühlerlösung für das Gerät d.h. die Abwärme der neuen Karte sollte nicht zu hoch ausfallen da es ansonsten ordentlich zum Hitzestau kommen kann.


----------

